# My Gyutos



## Auskid

Some of my gyutos: Kurosaki AS, Kurosaki SG2, Ks3124, Tanaka Damascus Blue 2, Takeda NAS 210 and Kawamura white 1. It has been a while since I purchased any new gyutos. Thinking of Mazaki lately but it is quite a heavy blade, any thoughts?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I have owned a couple and loved them, great perfo and really comfortable. I have a high humidity are though and the iron cladding rusts faster than anything else I have seen. I he made readily available stainless clad knives I would own a bunch


----------



## Auskid

Matt Jacobs said:


> I have owned a couple and loved them, great perfo and really comfortable. I have a high humidity are though and the iron cladding rusts faster than anything else I have seen. I he made readily available stainless clad knives I would own a bunch


Thanks for your reply. For Mazaki do you have any preference? I know Mazaki has white 2, blue 2 and AS version.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I have only ever used the white #2. I have seen his blue Damascus but there are well over 1k. I have never seen AS but would be interested


----------



## Nemo

Anecdotally, there seems to be a fair bit of variability between batches of Mazaki in terms of grind, profile and blade finish. I am not sure if this also applies to heat treatment.


----------



## Auskid

Nemo said:


> Anecdotally, there seems to be a fair bit of variability between batches of Mazaki in terms of grind, profile and blade finish. I am not sure if this also applies to heat treatment.


Yes, the knife shop I know told me they will have a new batch of mazakis coming next week and it has white 2, blue 2 and AS for Hon Sanmai and white 2 and blue 2 for normal version. I


----------



## Auskid

Matt Jacobs said:


> I have only ever used the white #2. I have seen his blue Damascus but there are well over 1k. I have never seen AS but would be interested


 I guess when AS version arrives it will be priced around 1k as well.


----------



## Pie

Auskid said:


> Some of my gyutos: Kurosaki AS, Kurosaki SG2, Ks3124, Tanaka Damascus Blue 2, Takeda NAS 210 and Kawamura white 1. It has been a while since I purchased any new gyutos. Thinking of Mazaki lately but it is quite a heavy blade, any thoughts?


Anything but the vanilla white #2 is out of my price range.. but I do like it. I’m not sure if they’re the pointy triangle ones, which is the only version I can speak about. It’s mid-heavy, but well balanced at the pinch grip due to strong distal taper and thick tang, and feels plenty nimble enough for tip work, but solid enough for heavy board contact. Feels shorter (in a good way) than it is. It’s my daily driver, versatile, durable and fun to modify/polish. 

Convex grind is nice, maybe not as nice as the y. Tanaka you have, but much thicker bte and ground conservatively, leaving a good amount of metal for whatever you want it to end up as. 

Profile is dead flat until near the tip - swept up aggressively. Kind of weird, but very nice for eliminating accordion cuts. Just don’t mind the dead stop when you hit the board. I have the migaki version, strongly regret not waiting for the KU - probably my favourite feeling/looking KU.

Strongly recommend, something different feeling than what you have at home


----------



## Cliff

I have a couple of Mazakis and love them. I've had them for a couple of years, and they are on the heavy side. The specs I have seen on recent versions are lighter. I think they are broadly similar to your S. Tanaka, even if the steel is different. In your shoes, I would consider a wide bevel. You have a wonderful range of styles, but I don't see a wide bevel, like Y Tanaka/Kyuzo or Kagekiyo


----------



## Auskid

Cliff said:


> I have a couple of Mazakis and love them. I've had them for a couple of years, and they are on the heavy side. The specs I have seen on recent versions are lighter. I think they are broadly similar to your S. Tanaka, even if the steel is different. In your shoes, I would consider a wide bevel. You have a wonderful range of styles, but I don't see a wide bevel, like Y Tanaka/Kyuzo or Kagekiyo


Thanks for your input, good idea! I am actually thinking of getting a wide bevel knife from Y Tanaka as well.


----------



## Auskid

Pie said:


> Anything but the vanilla white #2 is out of my price range.. but I do like it. I’m not sure if they’re the pointy triangle ones, which is the only version I can speak about. It’s mid-heavy, but well balanced at the pinch grip due to strong distal taper and thick tang, and feels plenty nimble enough for tip work, but solid enough for heavy board contact. Feels shorter (in a good way) than it is. It’s my daily driver, versatile, durable and fun to modify/polish.
> 
> Convex grind is nice, maybe not as nice as the y. Tanaka you have, but much thicker bte and ground conservatively, leaving a good amount of metal for whatever you want it to end up as.
> 
> Profile is dead flat until near the tip - swept up aggressively. Kind of weird, but very nice for eliminating accordion cuts. Just don’t mind the dead stop when you hit the board. I have the migaki version, strongly regret not waiting for the KU - probably my favourite feeling/looking KU.
> 
> Strongly recommend, something different feeling than what you have at home


Really good advice, much appreciated. I don’t do chopping that’s why I have always picked light, thin and flatter gyutos. I still can’t decide if I should go for the Ku version or migaki version.


----------



## Auskid

Nemo said:


> Anecdotally, there seems to be a fair bit of variability between batches of Mazaki in terms of grind, profile and blade finish. I am not sure if this also applies to heat treatment.


Thanks I saw some comments about the batch differences for Mazakis, unfortunately I moved to Brisbane and can no longer visit the knife shops in Sydney.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I have the Kurosaki and Tanaka knives you have. The Mazaki is certainly heavier than these, but not too heavy, especially with the stock handle. It's a welcome change from those two knives, very different "workhorse" profile.


----------



## Pie

Auskid said:


> Really good advice, much appreciated. I don’t do chopping that’s why I have always picked light, thin and flatter gyutos. I still can’t decide if I should go for the Ku version or migaki version.


Migaki is a bit lighter, possibly a bit thinner overall. If I was you I’d get the KU to get a fuller heavy experience, further towards that end of the spectrum. 

Plus that KU + nashiji is beautiful imo. It’s a shame you can’t go handle them in person, I feel like this is a “you don’t pick the knife, the knife picks you” type situation. 

Whatever you choose, it’s a worthy low(er) cost addition I think .


----------



## tostadas

If you're considering Mazaki for the weight, but unsure about the different versions/profiles, maybe also take a look at the (Mutsumi) Hinoura. They're generally on the beefier side similar to the older Mazakis, with a more consistent design across their range of knives. Really nice and thick out of the handle with a mild taper down the blade. The profile has a bit of flat toward the back and a healthy curve toward the tip, which I really enjoy. My favorite version is the tsuchime hammered ones, but the KU is not bad either.


----------



## Auskid

tostadas said:


> If you're considering Mazaki for the weight, but unsure about the different versions/profiles, maybe also take a look at the (Mutsumi) Hinoura. They're generally on the beefier side similar to the older Mazakis, with a more consistent design across their range of knives. Really nice and thick out of the handle with a mild taper down the blade. The profile has a bit of flat toward the back and a healthy curve toward the tip, which I really enjoy. My favorite version is the tsuchime hammered ones, but the KU is not bad either.


Thanks for you advice, I have been looking for Hinoura and Yoshikane tsuchime gyuto, they are sold out at most places.


----------



## Auskid

Pie said:


> Migaki is a bit lighter, possibly a bit thinner overall. If I was you I’d get the KU to get a fuller heavy experience, further towards that end of the spectrum.
> 
> Plus that KU + nashiji is beautiful imo. It’s a shame you can’t go handle them in person, I feel like this is a “you don’t pick the knife, the knife picks you” type situation.
> 
> Whatever you choose, it’s a worthy low(er) cost addition I think .


Thx I will ask the dealer to compare for me and will post my buy when I get it.


----------



## Pie

Auskid said:


> Thx I will ask the dealer to compare for me and will post my buy when I get it.


 always happy to help others feed the habit!


----------



## Nemo

Auskid said:


> Thanks for you advice, I have been looking for Hinoura and Yoshikane tsuchime gyuto, they are sold out at most places.











Hinoura Hyakuren (百煉) White 2 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Finish


Hinoura Hyakuren White 2 by Mitsumi Hinoura from Sanjo, Japan




www.knivesandstones.com.au





I will point out that thre is a fair bit of difference between Mazaki and Hinoura. The heat treatment on Mazaki is much harder feeling, probably has longer retention. Hinoura creamier to sharpen, responds better to maintennence stropping IME. Hinoura less reactive cladding. Mazaki has more taper. The grinds are very different. Won't comment on profile because Mazaki seems to vary so much (this could also apply to grinds). Fit and finish was also superior on my Hinoura.


----------



## Auskid

Nemo said:


> Hinoura Hyakuren (百煉) White 2 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Finish
> 
> 
> Hinoura Hyakuren White 2 by Mitsumi Hinoura from Sanjo, Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will point out that thre is a fair bit of difference between Mazaki and Hinoura. The heat treatment on Mazaki is much harder feeling, probably has longer retention. Hinoura creamier to sharpen, responds better to maintennence stropping IME. Hinoura less reactive cladding. Mazaki has more taper. The grinds are very different. Won't comment on profile because Mazaki seems to vary so much (this could also apply to grinds). Fit and finish was also superior on my Hinoura.


Thx Nemo! very informative! I have just ordered an Yoshikane tsuchime skd today (just can’t resist his tsuchime finish) and will reach out to the dealer this weekend regarding this batch of Mazaki they’ve got.


----------



## superworrier

Auskid said:


> Yes, the knife shop I know told me they will have a new batch of mazakis coming next week and it has white 2, blue 2 and AS for Hon Sanmai and white 2 and blue 2 for normal version. I


Was this KNS or somewhere else? Does this mean Mazaki blue will start coming in non-honsanmai?


----------



## Auskid

superworrier said:


> Was this KNS or somewhere else? Does this mean Mazaki blue will start coming in non-honsanmai?


KNS currently has Mazaki Honsanmai AS and B2 versions on sale.


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> Was this KNS or somewhere else? Does this mean Mazaki blue will start coming in non-honsanmai?


Mazaki has already made a Blue non-hansannai.


----------



## superworrier

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki has already made a Blue non-hansannai.


I've only seen the honsanmai, damascus, and deba in blue. Unfortunately they removed the old listings from their AU site.


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> I've only seen the honsanmai, damascus, and deba in blue. Unfortunately they removed the old listings from their AU site.


Before those was 1 blue. I wish he'd at least have a separate section for old stuff.. @pkjames


----------



## Auskid

With the help from you guys and researching on KKF I have ordered 7 knives for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## stringer

Auskid said:


> With the help from you guys and researching on KKF I have ordered 7 knives for the last 3 weeks.


We tend to be very helpful in that way


----------



## Auskid

stringer said:


> We tend to be very helpful in that way


Now I need you guys to help me come up with a good explanation to my wife when she sees my credit card bill.


----------



## M1k3

Auskid said:


> Now I need you guys to help me come up with a good explanation to my wife when she sees my credit card bill.


Investment.


----------



## gentiscid

Auskid said:


> With the help from you guys and researching on KKF I have ordered 7 knives for the last 3 weeks.



NICE!!!


----------



## Markcg

superworrier said:


> I've only seen the honsanmai, damascus, and deba in blue. Unfortunately they removed the old listings from their AU site.



I’ve got a 300mm Mazaki Yanagiba from K&S in blue1 from prelam, just to add to that list .


----------



## tostadas

Auskid said:


> Now I need you guys to help me come up with a good explanation to my wife when she sees my credit card bill.


Think of all those rewards points you're earning


----------



## Auskid

All knives ordered since this post arrived today. Went Sanjo frenzy:
3 Yoshi, Nihei, Mazaki, Watanabe, Wakui.


----------



## stringer

Auskid said:


> All knives ordered since this post arrived today. Went Sanjo frenzy:
> 3 Yoshi, Nihei, Mazaki, Watanabe, Wakui.


That's great! Your wife should rest assured that you should be all set.... For a few weeks at least.


----------

